# Wildflowers......



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Just wondering if any of ya'll have made any wildflower trips yet?

Extremely late notice, but heading out in the am to New Ulm/Columbus in the am, then heading over to La Grange Schulenberg area a bit after sunrise to explore some backroads. Going to at least make it a good solid half day of shooting if any one wants to meet up! 

Give me a call at 361-four zero four-0066, I know its monday but I'm off and hoping the crowds will be minimal.

Also planning a trip down south to San Diego/Alice area next weekend. (Little more notice! lol)


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Found some Sunday at Old Baylor and a bunch on the side of the road on Hwy 36 out of Brenham. We didn't stop there but it is plenty of parking and the flowers are on the side of a bank. Lots of folks were takin pitchers!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Yea, we hit Brenham, then would up going south to Round Top. Had no idea the spring Antique show was going on. Simply Amazing.....all I have to say is I wish we had known, lots of cool photo ops in and around those goings on. But we found a few fields with decent blooms between Brenham and Halletsville. Just seems like its really going to explode in the next couple of weeks.

Interesting drive to say the least.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looking good.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

South of San Antonio all the way to Choke Canyon the flowers are blooming like crazy. Gonna be a good year.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bluebonnets are incredibly thick and tall between Austin-Lockhart-Luling-Gonzales- and Cuero along Hwy's 130, 183, and 87


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

There are chock full on Loop 337 around New Braunfels,,,,,,,if they hadn't been trampled yet by all the picture takers..LOL.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hwy 973 between Manor and Taylor have huge roadside fields.


----------

